# 93230



## Ltoth (Jan 16, 2009)

Since we do not get many of these, we are in need of help.  

Can someone please explain the differences or how these codes should be used?

93230  Currently we are under the impression that if the provider did all of this code we can use it?  Is that correct?

Please advise.
Thank you.
Lisa


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Jan 20, 2009)

93230 can be billed globally by a physician. This means that the physician owns the equipment, includes the hook-up, receives the data and interprets the data.

Full description from CPT:  Electrocardiographic monitoring for 24 hours by continuous original electrocardiogram (ECG) waveform recording and storage without superimposition scanning utilizing a device capable of producing a full miniaturized printout; includes recording, microprocessor-based analysis with report, physician review and interpretation.


----------



## Kumaran (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi,


 If patient came and remove the holter the next day what was code to be billed(Already we billed 93230).Please clarify.

Scanario:-

Holter monitor-06/30/2009-93230
Holter removal-06/31/2009


Thanks in advance


----------



## vikas.maheshwari (Aug 5, 2009)

no need to worry you have already use 93230 and this code for 24 hour monitoring. so no need to put extra CPT for removal.


----------



## brande_ross (Aug 13, 2009)

What would be the best code to use if the doctor's office hooks and removes, and the doctor does the interpt but a separate company does the 24 hour real time monitoring


----------

